

GitHub: Impersonating a user through Git email address - dutchbrit
https://bounty.github.com/ineligible.html

======
dutchbrit
For those wondering how, this can be achieved by doing the following:

git config --global user.email "email@example.com"

~~~
stephengillie
I think this might be inspired by the recent impersonation of Linus Torvald:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10005577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10005577)

~~~
cleverjake
It existed in march, so probably not.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150330134851/https://bounty.gi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150330134851/https://bounty.github.com/ineligible.html)

~~~
stephengillie
Thank you for supporting my point.

------
rabbyte
So it's not possible to encourage signed commits and add verified badges to
combat the issue?

~~~
dutchbrit
Apparently not...

